

The Onion Halts All Print Editions - rb2e
http://www.chicagobusiness.com/article/20131108/NEWS06/131109836/onion-quits-print#

======
rb2e
Sorry this is the original link, but if you are on a mobile device like an
iPad, this page sticks a massive overlay over the content. Which was hard to
get rid of and actually read the page!

